# Toshiba Hard Disk Internal



## ankitj1611 (Apr 2, 2014)

Hello

I have always been a WD lover but i am going to buy  a HDD soon..I want to buy a Toshiba HDD but have never used toshiba.

Does anyone has experienced it?How are toshiba drives?And there RMA i searched is managed by Rashi...How is RMA of TOSHIBA??


----------



## saswat23 (Apr 2, 2014)

You can get WD Blue 1TB for ~3.6K
Check snapdeal.


----------



## ankitj1611 (Apr 3, 2014)

hello saswat23

I know that WD 1TB is currently available at 3.6k at snapdeal but this is not the answer i am looking for.
If you can answer my question please reply


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 3, 2014)

why so insistent on Toshiba?have you ever came across any detailed hdd performance report like backblaze recommending Toshiba or read a lot of good reviews about after sales support of Toshiba hdd?i haven't but there are many people here who praise WD blue quality & its after sales support.if after all this you still want to get Toshiba then go ahead.in any case its after sales support will not be worse than seagate but most likely will not be as good as WD.


----------



## lywyre (Apr 3, 2014)

In my opinion, WD Blue is not so superior in quality. Yes, the after sales support is good, but the quality only looks better because their competitor is not as good (Seagate). 

Superior in quality, in my opinion are Hitachi HDDs.

On topic: I would like to know about Toshiba too  .


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 3, 2014)

flip a coin.for a typical home user with a non-raid setup as far as hdd are concerned there is no significant quality difference between various brands unless it is some infamous series known for failure.in this forum itself i have came across both failing WD & seagate drives.Toshiba is not sold so much hence the lack of feedback but don't expect any significant quality improvement.in short seagate=WD=toshiba=hitachi for a lucky home user but if you are unlucky neither WD black nor Hitachi will help you,as simple as that.


----------



## lywyre (Apr 3, 2014)

True that. As much as Seagate has got bad feed back (atleast here at TD Forum), I have had really good run with Seagate HDDs. I have had only 1 HDD for warranty amount more than 17 Seagate HDDs (We ran an Internet Centre / Computer Service for nearly a decade). But I can't say the same for Western Digital, 2 out of 6. The same extends for the HDDs of our customers, though most of the WDs (that had problems) came with branded PCs. That is only a small sample size, so I would not recommend to jump on decisions based on the above facts.


----------

